# Lye from Lowe's



## tentance

I happened to be near the lowe's on the far side of town (the one that's more country) and decided to stop in to pick up my first lye ever, the Roebic crystals.
The guy in the plumbing department said it was on perpetual backorder and they basically no longer carried it because people were using it for "other things" than cleaning drains. I pointed out that internet said the other store carried it...then laughed with him about using lye for other things than drain cleaning. Ha ha.
Anyway, bought it from the other store! Can't wait to make my first batch!


----------



## Mistyf

I haven't gotten lye from a store in years. I make soap as a business, and I order on the internet.


----------



## opportunity

I bough mine at lowes but it was in the plumbing fixture department not with the other cleaners.
Looks like it's cheaper to order online next time


----------



## Barn Yarns

Ask to see the MSDS sheet. Others have said (not here... but on other soap boards) that they package says its Lye, but according to the MSDS sheet it is not. 

Its not good to make soap with. The store MUST provide you with a copy of the MSDS sheet if you ask for it.


----------



## tentance

i guess its off-label use is making meth. and soap.


----------



## KrisD

Read the label super carefully. The last time I check Lowes doesn't carry 100% lye. There is aluminum in it instead.


----------



## MDKatie

Lowe's does carry 100% lye. Here's the link. I bought it there over a year ago, now I buy it from True Value because it's cheaper. Soon I'll probably buy in bulk online.


----------



## tentance

it says 100% sodium hydroxide, it's Roebic crystal .


----------



## BackfourtyMI.

I get mine at our Ace hardware. Still $3.99 for a 1 pound container which is cheaper than any other place I've found. Unless you get free shipping & a sale price online.


----------



## Maura

I get mine from our local independent hardware store. He keeps it in stock for me. The Mennonite store also carries it in a larger container. I don't buy lye in bulk, I use the weight of the lye and measure all my other ingredients off of it.


----------



## zephyrcreek

I have checked with many stores in Michigan, including Lowes, and they no longer sell Lye. All the stores said the same thing, it's being used to make drugs. I'm wondering if it is different in each state.


----------



## Jean in Virginia

I bought a 50 lb bag for 50. from a local chemical company, Chemsolv. Definitely worth using google for your area. No shipping, id check or anything. 

After purchase, I divide it up into 1/2 gallon canning jars with new lids, and I've had 10 year old lye stored that way that did just fine. Moisture is the enemy. 

I wouldn't even put it in a five gallon bucket and dip out of that when needed due to the moisture issue. Eventully you would end up with chunks.


----------



## lathermaker

Jean in Virginia said:


> I bought a 50 lb bag for 50. from a local chemical company, Chemsolv. Definitely worth using google for your area. No shipping, id check or anything.
> 
> After purchase, I divide it up into 1/2 gallon canning jars with new lids, and I've had 10 year old lye stored that way that did just fine. Moisture is the enemy.
> 
> I wouldn't even put it in a five gallon bucket and dip out of that when needed due to the moisture issue. Eventully you would end up with chunks.


How did you manage to buy lye from a Chemical Company without any ID check? I had to provide a DBA and ID to buy it here from a Chemical company. They wouldn't even talk to me without that information!


----------



## Jean in Virginia

I dunno. I took my checkbook and license in, they didn't care. When I had bought it 10 years ago, they did copy my license.

This was in Roanoke, Va.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

I buy from Boyer in bulk all the time with just a statement that I signed 8 years ago. No worries.


----------



## BackfourtyMI.

zephyrcreek said:


> I have checked with many stores in Michigan, including Lowes, and they no longer sell Lye. All the stores said the same thing, it's being used to make drugs. I'm wondering if it is different in each state.


I live & buy it in Michigan.


----------



## Rockytopsis

We have not been able to buy Lye here in years because of the Meth Heads. I do hope they never find out that it can be ordered online.
Nancy


----------

